# Barnacle Parp philosophy



## hammerlogging (Oct 18, 2008)

Any heard of this book, "Barnacle Parp's Chain Saw Guide", by Walter Hall?i, 
It was given to me several tears ago, and it was used then. While somewhat useful, scannning through it there is some quite insightful philosophy....

For example: In response to who needs a chainsaw guide-

and "if you're a logger who can tear apart a production saw in the middle of a rainy night, make the parts you need from a beer can and the gaskets from a cracker box, and be ready to cut wood before dawn, you should have something to sit on. This book will do as well as anything"


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 18, 2008)

*if I may continue*

It just amuses me so, so here is a bit more from Barnacle Parp (Walter Hall, Chainsaw Guide)

On the inevitable working alone way out there...."If you're farther away than that, you probably know what you're doing and, in any case, you knew the chance you were taing and figured it was worth it. Parp certainly understands. Anyway, you have you're first aid kit, and your whiste or your gun, and you are as careful as you can reasonably be. After that, its up to everything else"

Everything else? God? This is heavy for a chainsaw manual, eh?


----------



## slowp (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe the cell phone or radio? All the helicopter cutters have radios. But is the word TAING a word or typo? Is it a regional word?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 18, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> It just amuses me so, so here is a bit more from Barnacle Parp (Walter Hall, Chainsaw Guide)
> 
> On the inevitable working alone way out there...."If you're farther away than that, you probably know what you're doing and, in any case, you knew the chance you were taing and figured it was worth it. Parp certainly understands. Anyway, you have you're first aid kit, and your whiste or your gun, and you are as careful as you can reasonably be. After that, its up to everything else"
> 
> Everything else? God? This is heavy for a chainsaw manual, eh?



Sounds like a neat book. I'll have to track down a copy. Winter will be here one of these days and I'll add it to my "to read" pile.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 18, 2008)

slowp said:


> Maybe the cell phone or radio? All the helicopter cutters have radios. But is the word TAING a word or typo? Is it a regional word?



LOL...It's still early...have some more coffee.


----------



## stihlkicken (Oct 19, 2008)

if it was given to you several tears ago , you should be over it by now.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 19, 2008)

Taing=Taking.
The book has some troubleshooting tips and a nice chain conversion chart. Also a depth gauge filing chart with the old obscure chains from the 1970's.


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 19, 2008)

typos and confusion maybe should be cross referenced with Parp's friend Muskrat.

The only thing about helicopters taht keep them from being godly is that darn 150 gallons per hour deal (and maybe a little bit expensive maintenance). But a good idea, as is a radio or phone- perhaps 2nd best to godliness.


----------



## slowp (Oct 19, 2008)

You never know. This valley was originally settled by people from your neck of the woods and that's why I thought taing might could be a word. We do some sattin around and one guy roads his yarder down the road, and we all spend time swarping out our rigs. Or maybe some of us swarp it out once a year....


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 20, 2008)

There's a right smart of expressions similar to might could.


----------



## johncinco (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a copy, great shape. Willing to sell for the right price. Its a great book, but I am trying not to "collect" things any more.


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 20, 2008)

Ch. 12, "Soft Words for Tenderfeet and Sensitive Souls"

"It is manifest that neither testicles nor large wrists contribute anything whatsoever to a person's love and understanding of the natural world. And testicles do not in any way affect one's ability to do good work with a chain saw or any other kind of tool, as we all know."

and..... "Parp suggests that you devote some time to regular meditation and good clean yoga after any chain saw session. It's the best cure, though a fine walk in the woods is just about as good"


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 20, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> It just amuses me so, so here is a bit more from Barnacle Parp (Walter Hall, Chainsaw Guide)
> 
> On the inevitable working alone way out there...."If you're farther away than that, you probably know what you're doing and, in any case, you knew the chance you were taing and figured it was worth it. Parp certainly understands. Anyway, you have you're first aid kit, and your whiste or your gun, and you are as careful as you can reasonably be. After that, its up to everything else"
> 
> Everything else? God? This is heavy for a chainsaw manual, eh?



Chainsaw manual or Chain saw philosophy? Sounds like a good read.

After a very close call at work when a slide came down the hill an L&I inspector said "Sometimes god protects the logger"
Could have easily been fatalities but only one minor injury. That little sentence stuck in my mind.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 22, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> There's a right smart of expressions similar to might could.




Be done, fin to,...


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 23, 2008)

Or... goin' to the house. If its quitten time, or your just sick of the BS, anything can make "goin to the house" called for.


----------



## slowp (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you feeling peeked?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 23, 2008)

How about annigogglin...as in "Make those skid trails straight across the hill, not all annagogglin like that"


----------



## slowp (Oct 24, 2008)

If you go straight across the hill, then you'd be sidellin'.
"I was sidellin' and hit a rock and bout went over."


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 25, 2008)

how're you doin' today?
Ah, fair to midlin.


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe Bushler (cause ain't Noyo at Fort Bragg?) knows about this...I lived in a few miles from Mendocino for 2 years and a friend there's grandad had taught him Boontley (sp?). Now ther's some hard core localized dialect. Very interesting

From what I gather, there was a spurt of settlers who bolted all the way west, and then waited, isolated, for a few decades till the rest started showing up. And the language evolved.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 25, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> Maybe Bushler (cause ain't Noyo at Fort Bragg?) knows about this...I lived in a few miles from Mendocino for 2 years and a friend there's grandad had taught him Boontley (sp?). Now ther's some hard core localized dialect. Very interesting
> 
> From what I gather, there was a spurt of settlers who bolted all the way west, and then waited, isolated, for a few decades till the rest started showing up. And the language evolved.



It's called "Boontling". Google Boonville, California. 
The people there developed their own patois and there's nothing like it anywhere.


----------



## slowp (Oct 25, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> how're you doin' today?
> Ah, fair to midlin.



Yes, my boss in Cheeseland, who was from one of the Carolinas was delighted that I understood and occasionally used such terms. But I'm third generation PNWer and have never been to the Southeast. I guess we have enough folks who came here from there that we use that lingo along with like, youknow... Collyfonia speak. Creek is crick too. I might have a crick in the neck from hitting my head on a rock in the crick.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 26, 2008)

My boss in a time of need. "I WISH I HAD NEVER SEEN A GOD DAMED STICK OF WOOD IN MY LIFE, IM GOIN TO THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



We got 50 of off road that aparrently is full of water, "THIS GOD DAMED MOTHER ####IN LOADER IS RUNNIN ON ####IN WATER, I AINT NEVER SEEN SUTCH IN ALL MY GOD DAMED LIFE!!!!!!!!!" 


Please excuse the profanity but thats " un"..


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 27, 2008)

May I please remind you all of a hilarious adaptation of an already questionable, at best, icon,

Aint Skeert

Rock it folks.


----------

